# What happened to DirectShow Dump



## jeremoo24 (Mar 7, 2006)

I downloaded and used DirectShow Dump several months ago and was finally able to burn a DVD. However, I accidentally uninstalled it and now the only link I can find to the program comes up as Site Cannot Be Found. Does anyone have the program or a link to a working website? The only site I can find that doesn't work is the prish site


----------



## megazone (Mar 3, 2002)

http://prish.com/etivo/tbr.htm works for me.


----------



## hagendas (Oct 13, 2006)

This link is dead, got any others?


----------



## gonzotek (Sep 24, 2004)

Main site is dead, but his forums are up, I'd ask there:
http://active.prish.com/prishforum/forums/forum-view.asp?fid=33


----------



## gonzotek (Sep 24, 2004)

..and now(from my home connection) it works.


----------

